# When will you be a buyer?



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone out there is purchasing any equities at this time? If not, what are you waiting for? Might it be the so-called complete capitulation, when there is blood on the streets or do you think that we are already nearly reaching the bottom?

At what point do you plan to get back into the equity markets?

Can you foresee a long bear market ahead of us?

Are you planning to do more selling in the short term or are you just going to ride it out?

What is the sentiment out there?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Surprisingly I have not bought anything, problem is our tfsa and rsp are maxed and already overweight CAD equity at 40%. I don't want to start another non-reg account, unless I sell bonds. I am waiting for real fear before I sell my bonds need a drop of 40%. Will only buy efts, VXC and HXT. This would be with borrowed money (heloc) so it needs to be real good crash.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I buy every month using TD e-series with savings from paycheck.

I can't time market, so I invest when I have $.


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm buying. 

I don't see bear market yet, don't see global recession.


----------



## vi123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have about 20% cash right now. Thinking of buying on Tuesday when the US gets back in. Also considering changing our allocation from 30% bonds to only 25% bonds. How often do we get opportunities like this? US small caps are down 23%, TSX down more than 20%, etc etc.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Not buying yet as I can't time the market. I can approximate its value it however, and it is still too expensive. 

Waiting for better value as per" -

http://www.gurufocus.com/stock-market-valuations.php

Woeful earnings threaten stock market:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wo...o-intensify-stock-market-bloodbath-2016-01-15


The economies of the world have been and will be cyclical. Its just nuts to buy into an over valued, teetering, stock market.

Bear markets are typically short compare to bull markets. No way to tell how long this one will be. The key is to know what you want to buy, and know what a fair price is. That way when a bargain appears, you will instantly recognize it and buy with confidence.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been buying non-stop until now, staying fully invested, but thinking to take a break until April. Simply because we'll be adding more to our RRSPs by the end of February - and then will use the income tax return to max out TFSAs (with any leftovers going to husband's RRSP) Once all the cash is in, I'll run the balancing spreadsheet to see what we'll need to buy and decide where it should go. Hopefully all the indexes will be even lower by then - and CAD higher (as we'll need to convert some CAD to USD to buy VTI) But will do my best to just close my eyes and stick to our target asset allocation regardless...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I am not buying yet. I have observed the market rally since 2009 entirely based on central bank stimulus, QE and ZIRP. My thesis (all global markets) has always been that it has been an artificially inflated market and economy. The reason I didn't buy it is that I did not know when they would "yank" the stimulus, causing stocks to crater.

Personally, I really hate this game of trading against the Federal Reserve and central banks. That's what all of us are doing, basically. It's not a good way to invest. Many of you are buying stocks with the hope that the central bank stimulus will continue. At the end of the day, we will all live or die by the central bank decisions.

I will buy in the future but I am first waiting to see very negative sentiment and hopelessness. People are still very optimistic today.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh also in my RRSP, if the TSX is still more or less depressed like this, I will buy some when my next round of government bonds mature. The bonds in my ladder mature every year or so, and I have to redeploy the money when they do. Currently I'd like to increase my allocations to stocks and gold.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been 30% cash since late 2013.

I reinvest div. but don't consider that buying, it's just a snow ball rolling along.

Nothing really for me to buy as all my stocks are still up. My most important buy indicter are real world stuff very low tech. Charts and graphs will put you about 6 months behind the curve.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Could by gold sometime in 2016. The year 2022 depending on price pattern could be a long term buy for stocks. Price level will depend on price pattern 1000 or lower on the DJI this bear market could easily see. Way back in the early 80s was looking for a 5th wave rally with prices after correcting down to 1000 or lower on the DJI. Looking @ the charts nothing has changed even if bear market has not yet started as the 5th wave from 1982 not over. I see the market traveling back to the year 1966 to 1982 price levels. Back in the 80s I understood this bear market was going to hurt a lot of people I still think that way.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm buying slowly. I'm only 33% in equities, so I'm starting to deploy my capital slowly. Last week put $10,000 in the market in funds and the Russell 2000 etf. 

It can certainly get way worse, but I don't feel uncomfortable starting a weekly/biweekly tranche program.

All that said I'll leave 30% in cash for the purpose of swooping in during the next actual crisis.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Still playing the option market. When the S&P is 30% to 40% off the high and I see signs of reviving I plan to put everything into ETFs and turn my back on the markets with a sigh of relief. That is, S&P 1280 - 1490


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Still playing the option market. When the S&P is 30% to 40% off the high and I see signs of reviving I plan to put everything into ETFs and turn my back on the markets with a sigh of relief. That is, S&P 1280 - 1490


If that ever actually occurs I'm right there with you.


----------



## vi123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Still playing the option market. When the S&P is 30% to 40% off the high and I see signs of reviving I plan to put everything into ETFs and turn my back on the markets with a sigh of relief. That is, S&P 1280 - 1490


If that actually occurs, you will probably be too terrified to do anything.

The market has taken a huge tumble already. Invest your money now instead of trying to time the bottom perfectly. Chances are you'll still be sitting on cash a year from now waiting for that mythical crash.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

james4beach said:


> People are still very optimistic today.


Once again I ask what planet you live on.

I am watching regarding buying but not acting yet. I don't quite believe the headline doom, but it's perceptions that rule the short term and they are overwhelmingly negative and getting worse. I'd like that to play out a bit more before adding.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

"It’s becoming increasingly probable that we are reaching, or have reached a capitulation bottom for this stage for the markets. Either that, or it really is the end of the world. In which case…"

The sky is falling! lol



> Smart Money, aka: Institutions, sophisticated investors, insiders and commercial hedgers are moving into “extremely optimistic” territory. They’re 71% optimistic–that’s high.
> 
> Meanwhile Dumb Money aka: mutual fund buyers, small speculators, odd lot traders are selling. They’re becoming extremely pessimistic. Only 17% of the dummies like the markets. That’s low.
> 
> History has shown us that sophisticated pension managers and commercial hedgers are prone to buying and selling at the right time, while mutual fund investors and small traders are prone to buying and selling at the wrong time. Its best to see them thinking in opposing fashion. This is one of those times. The smarties like this market. The dummies are running for the exit. Very bullish.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Moneytoo said:


> "It’s becoming increasingly probable that we are reaching, or have reached a capitulation bottom for this stage for the markets. Either that, or it really is the end of the world. In which case…"
> 
> The sky is falling! lol


I recall Keith Richards on a fairly recent episode of Market Call saying that he was buying the TSX at 13,000 because that was the level it bottomed at on Aug 24 and again on Sept 24 or so. He said that it was the bottom and a support level, he was buying in. Now it's barely holding 12,000. I'd take his comments with caution.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

CPA Candidate said:


> I'd take his comments with caution.


Well I take everybody's comments with caution - except for this one lol:



treva84 said:


> As Ben Graham said, *to be an investor you need to be an optimist and believe in a better tomorrow.*


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'm holding this year's CDN buying until the 50/200 MAs go positive again. Also, if they get real close to the lowest 2009 levels I'll likely look at buying some as well.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure it'll all get worse before it gets better. If you think January is /was bad, perhaps the words of Don McLean should be taken as a warning:
_But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step_


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Who knows, maybe the worst is behind us. Consider the words of Rebecca Black and apply them to the situation:

_It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend
_


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I re-balanced some and bought a little today in anticipation of a rate cut.


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 27, 2015)

tygrus said:


> I re-balanced some and bought a little today in anticipation of a rate cut.


A 1 or 2-day rally may come out of this week's possible rate cut but as long as oil price is down, there won't be any rebound soon. 

I personally believe we'll see sub 11,000 in a couple of months so I'd rather lose out on some possible gains rather than catching a falling knife.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I got in way too soon in the commodities sector last year. Not gonna make that same mistake again with banking, pharma, tech, retail, the overall market. I'm not diving all in yet.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm going to keep going with my plan of buying $500 of equities every two weeks for the next year. I'll get this knife eventually!


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

peterk said:


> I got in way too soon in the commodities sector last year. Not gonna make that same mistake again with banking, pharma, tech, retail, the overall market. I'm not diving all in yet.


Good move, I think. There will be a rebound that for a short time making the pessimists look foolish. But there just isn't enough on the earnings and revenue outlook to take most stocks higher on an ongoing basis. They have to overreact on the downside, before there is a clear, decent upside. I don't see panic selling or capitulation yet. I want to see some very anguished talking head facial expressions first. That will make me feel better.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

none said:


> I'm going to keep going with my plan of buying $500 of equities every two weeks for the next year. I'll get this knife eventually!


That's the spirit! lol










(Who knew I'd be siding with you... )


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Embracing the efficient market hypothesis and a random walk with drift model as sufficient descriptions of the short and long term behavior of the stock market respectively is indeed liberating.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

none said:


> Who knows, maybe the worst is behind us. Consider the words of Rebecca Black and apply them to the situation:
> 
> _It's Friday, Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> ...


or van morrison:
"Gotta get thru January, gotta get thru February
Gotta get thru January, gotta get thru February
Gotta get thru January, gotta get thru February..."
etc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

none said:


> Who knows, maybe the worst is behind us. Consider the words of Rebecca Black and apply them to the situation:
> 
> _It's Friday, Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> ...


Or george ivan morrison:
_gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february
gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february
gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february_ etc


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> Or george ivan morrison:
> _gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february
> gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february
> gotta get thru january, gotta get thru february_ etc


Wow - he knew TA! lol



> Many are aware that equity markets are in their best six months of the year from a seasonal perspective, but as we’ve pointed out at the start of the year, the best chance for turmoil in stocks during this favourable period is in the first two months of the year. Behold what has materialized. The next month of significance is March. In this third month of the year, the S&P 500 Index has gained 66% of the time over the past 50 years, averaging a return of 1.1%; April is even better with a gain frequency of 70% and an average return of 1.5%.


http://www.equityclock.com/2016/01/15/stock-market-outlook-for-january-19-2016/


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

none said:


> Embracing the efficient market hypothesis and a random walk with drift model as sufficient descriptions of the short and long term behavior of the stock market respectively is indeed liberating.


Yuk. Maybe you make too much money at your job.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Pluto said:


> Yuk. Maybe you make too much money at your job.


why's that? I don't follow.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess I'm a buyer at the moment in the sense that I bailed on some long term stuff that was avg. very poor over last 10+yrs, so reinvesting into fresh stuff with better terms I feel. More readjusting of any debt and securing any cash. As for buying from the needy and making a huge profit in the future, I don't think we are there yet. I have a bunch of test portfolios and feel the general public(Canadians) have not clued in yet. When the cost of living goes up I don't think many will be prepared and the after effect will be a huge adjustment.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

"When will you be a buyer?"

Soon, if some of my bank and insurance stink bids get filled. While I don't think a BoC reduction tomorrow is the necessarily the correct thing to do, I am rooting for it and a further subsequent decline in the TSX.


----------



## vi123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought VTI, VXUS, and VCN today


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

none said:


> why's that? I don't follow.


The random view of the markets is flawed. It is a rationalization to do foolish things with one's money in the markets.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Bought some USD yesterday and a corporate bond today (that I was supposed to buy in November, but oh well - better late than sorry ) - just in case BoC cuts the rate tomorrow... 

No more cash, back to enjoying life :biggrin:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Pluto said:


> The random view of the markets is flawed. It is a rationalization to do foolish things with one's money in the markets.


what do you mean by the 'random view'? Do you mean the random walk with drift model? Do you actually know what that is?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Pluto said:


> The random view of the markets is flawed. It is a rationalization to do foolish things with one's money in the markets.


The random view is backed by empirical mathematical evidence. I adopted it years ago and agree with None's statement. It is liberating.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> *When will you be a buyer?*


At the close today, 6% of my net worth went into Mawer Balanced Fund (MAW104)

- be boring, let them worry about it!









https://www.cartoonstock.com/directory/s/switch.asp

ADDED:
I'm not Doug Kass;
iDon't even play him on TV!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

when i briefly worked on the CBOE as an intern years ago, my boss used to tell me that "we disprove the random walk theory here every minute of every day."

what they'd developed were logarithms for every single US option. When these showed that TV (theoretical value) was out of whack, they'd jump in to buy or sell. Evidently TV was out of whack somewhere in the US of A every few seconds.

they'd shout at each other. By 10 am they'd shouted so much that the air was misty. There was no more room to rent in the chicago board of trade building so they had to alternately stand & sit around the big trading table (about 33 people.) Every hour or so they'd switch off standing/sitting.

the doors were kept locked. God forbid the competition would sneak in & steal their algebra. There was a galley kitchen off the trading room, hired cooks came in to make lunch for everybody inside the submarine. When lunch wasn't acceptable (most of the time) there'd be food fights. The traders - mostly recent college grads with degrees in math - would stand in the galley doorway & pelt the cooks.

i was the gopher, didn't understand anything except that one must pay attention to TV.

that's all i know.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Perhaps one day, one of the traders who claim to have a market beating algorithm will go public and allow it to be academically back tested. Until then, I'll stick to my belief that secret algorithms have more to do with fund marketing than equity markets.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

vi123 said:


> If that actually occurs, you will probably be too terrified to do anything.
> 
> The market has taken a huge tumble already. Invest your money now instead of trying to time the bottom perfectly. Chances are you'll still be sitting on cash a year from now waiting for that mythical crash.


Funny you should say that. In early 2009 I tried to entrust my money to a financial adviser at Sun Life. He wanted to put it all in his pet mutual fund. I offered to put half in the mutual fund, half in fixed income (bond fund or MMF of his choice) and he flat out refused. In fact he tried to prove me wrong with phony math. I don't want to entrust my money to someone who is obviously lying to me so I took my money and went back to real estate.

Of course I should have just opened an account and bought ETFs and done what I planned in the first place but it took me a few years of studying investing to figure out what to do and how to do it. Then everything seemed too high, I thought to wait for a pullback that never came.

Now I may finally get the chance I got chiseled out of in 09.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A while back I read an interesting book about a team of mathematicians, computer programmers and gamblers who got together to create a computer program to beat the stock market. They figured it would take a couple of months to figure out the markets, then they could clean up a few millions apiece and go do something more interesting.

Three years into their quest the leader of the group happened to be on an airplane with a noted economist. When he found out what his seat mate was doing the economist began expounding on the efficient market hypothesis, the random walk theory and all the conventional economic wisdom. After a few minutes the mathematician interrupted and said "I don't know what planet you are from, but you aren't describing any market on the planet Earth".


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing I pointed out is that the efficient market hypothesis is a decent approximation for most investors. Approximations are not exact but they are usually good enough.

I actually someone who was able to beat the market, he's an applied mathematician, worked for the bank of England and the Fed. I spoke to him about it once and he said that he was able to identify an inefficiency in the market but the main challenge was hiding his trades in a way so that people couldn't identify his trades and follow his success as then the inefficiency would disappear. 

Anyway, neat stuff. He got rich and got out of finance and making money simply because there are generally much more interesting things to work on.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn my masters degree in applied math and gambling nature have been mis-applied... lol


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

none said:


> what do you mean by the 'random view'? Do you mean the random walk with drift model? Do you actually know what that is?[/QUOTE
> 
> I know what it isn't: It doesn't account for value as distinct from price.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Buy during periods of maximum pessimism and there is blood in the streets.

Are we there yet or anywhere near the bottom or do we need to wait for complete capitulation?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I think we got another 20-30% to go - sell, sell, sell...:biggrin:


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Time to jump back in yet or hang on for more stability in the markets?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think we are there yet. Beware false corrections!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

How can one tell it's a false correction or when will we be there??? Other than Belguy posting of course (j/k).


----------



## vi123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> How can one tell it's a false correction or when will we be there??? Other than Belguy posting of course (j/k).


You'll only know the bottom has come a month or two after it actually happens. That's why you should ignore all the talk of falling knives, dead cat bounces etc. It is essentially impossible to time the markets. Warren Buffett bought too early in 2008 and lost a mountain of money. Now of course, those investments look amazing. Think medium-long term and just get your money in the market.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> How can one tell it's a false correction or when will we be there??? Other than Belguy posting of course (j/k).


I'd think that if on Friday and Monday market will be higher or flat, we reached the bottom, correction is done and start buying on Tue.
Let institutions decide it's done or not


----------



## etfstrader (Sep 26, 2014)

To me, it's always risky trying to catch a bottom because nobody knows when a bottom is a real bottom. Why not wait for signs of a trend reversal taking place first which is safer to go in? I created below simple S&P 500 chart to show the current trend has been down since new year until now. I'll wait until things turn green first before going in heavily to buy both leverage ETFs and SPY calls option.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm waiting more, and may buy some TSX as early as the summer. I'm also waiting for this indicator to give a buy signal.

I agree with the idea of waiting for a trend reversal. I use T/A techniques, which generally have worked for me.


----------



## splatapus (Nov 8, 2015)

*Total noob guess*

Total noob to investing here, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

This is Canada's GDP growth of past 10 years. Notice the dip in 2009, and notice how it is steady above 0% for the past 5 years.









Now let's look at Canada's exports in the year 2013:
http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/export/can/all/show/2013/

We have:

Mineral products (Crude oil, copper ore, iron ore, etc) - $130 Billion. 
Metals (Aluminum, iron, nickel, etc) - $33.4 Billion.
Precious Metals (Gold, Silver) - $16 Billion
Potassic fertilizers - $6.24 Billion

That is $130 + $33.4 + $16 + $6.24 = $185.64 Billion out of $439 billion in total exports. (42%)

This is old data, but assuming we have roughly the same numbers today...
Look at oil prices. Look at metal prices. Look at gold and silver prices. Look at fertilizer prices.

If 42% of our total exports is facing headwind in terms of price, I'm not sure how the GDP growth numbers can still stay above 0%.

My bet is that all the aforementioned elements' prices will bounce back, but currently they are at their lows and our country's GDP growth and stock market index does not reflect the full impact of these low prices.


----------



## splatapus (Nov 8, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> A while back I read an interesting book about a team of mathematicians, computer programmers and gamblers who got together to create a computer program to beat the stock market. They figured it would take a couple of months to figure out the markets, then they could clean up a few millions apiece and go do something more interesting.
> 
> Three years into their quest the leader of the group happened to be on an airplane with a noted economist. When he found out what his seat mate was doing the economist began expounding on the efficient market hypothesis, the random walk theory and all the conventional economic wisdom. After a few minutes the mathematician interrupted and said "I don't know what planet you are from, but you aren't describing any market on the planet Earth".





none said:


> One thing I pointed out is that the efficient market hypothesis is a decent approximation for most investors. Approximations are not exact but they are usually good enough.
> 
> I actually someone who was able to beat the market, he's an applied mathematician, worked for the bank of England and the Fed. I spoke to him about it once and he said that he was able to identify an inefficiency in the market but the main challenge was hiding his trades in a way so that people couldn't identify his trades and follow his success as then the inefficiency would disappear.
> 
> Anyway, neat stuff. He got rich and got out of finance and making money simply because there are generally much more interesting things to work on.


Ever heard of this guy?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Harris_Simons


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Soon, very soon.

I don't need the bragging rights of buying at the bottom. If the current prices are the top for the next 30 years, I (and damn near everyone else) is screwed so WTFC.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> stock market index does not reflect the full impact of these low prices.


 How doesn't reflect?! Last 6 months TSX is down about 20% and CAD$ is down about 30% comparing to $USD, and all stuff you mentioned priced in USD.


----------



## etfstrader (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow... first time to see this happens since New Year (i.e. white circle in the chart).


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Starting on Monday, I am going to start dollar cost averaging into the U.S. equity market.

That should be the sign that everyone else has been waiting for to resume buying and lots of luck!!


----------



## splatapus (Nov 8, 2015)

gibor said:


> How doesn't reflect?! Last 6 months TSX is down about 20% and CAD$ is down about 30% comparing to $USD, and all stuff you mentioned priced in USD.


TSX is down 20% in the last 6 months from all time highs no? If you said 20% down from the mean (wherever the mean is) then I would agree with you.
CAD$ is down 30% compared to USD$, true, but that is relative to the USD$. What if the USD$ is not actually as strong as it seems now, then would the relativity comparison of "CAD$ is down 30% compared to USD$" still be a good indicator how the CAD$ reflects Canadian economy?

Anyways, I'm speculating, or in harsher words, talking out of my butt. Time will tell. Let us see.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

splatapus said:


> TSX is down 20% in the last 6 months from all time highs no? If you said 20% down from the mean (wherever the mean is) then I would agree with you.
> CAD$ is down 30% compared to USD$, true, but that is relative to the USD$. What if the USD$ is not actually as strong as it seems now, then would the relativity comparison of "CAD$ is down 30% compared to USD$" still be a good indicator how the CAD$ reflects Canadian economy?
> 
> Anyways, I'm speculating, or in harsher words, talking out of my butt. Time will tell. Let us see.


Everyone is speculating  , but when you cannot tell "if the USD$ is not actually as strong as it seems now", as you need to compare it to some other currency ...
because all commodities are trading in US$, oil and metals didn't really "crash" very hard if you measure it in CAD$


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Finding it hard to decide when to be a buyer also because he us stock market is not really down that much. Now exchange your loonies over and I don't see a deal. Same with int stocks. So now that leaves the tsx, but can't convince myself to only load up on more cdn stocks. i feel like I have too much exposure right now


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

He elephant in the room for Canada right now is what job numbers are going to do, risk of the housing market and what impact rising USA interest rates will have on mortgage renewals and commodities price collapse.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I bought some enb last week as apparently on a yield basis, the price is low. 

Otherwise, I'm not convinced other interesting sectors have washed out.


----------



## AlMansur (Jan 25, 2016)

I was in Equities 75% last year, which I converted to Money Market now 100%. Not because MM pays much, no, but because Equities provided a single digit Return, whereas my return on Real Estate investment yields around 10% (both positive Cash Flows and the gains on MV).
In fact, this year I'm planning to withdraw funds from my RRSP MM, to buy another investment property, putting about 25-35% down payment, borrow the rest from the high street bank.
As the house prices rise even further, some friends are pooling their resources to buy together and reap the rewards. We can't predict the market, but it's unlikely the interest rates are going to rise drastically, anytime soon, so why not invest in RE for the next few years!


----------

